# Steam shower units and anti scald faucets



## barehunt (Jun 7, 2007)

I just installed a Steam Showers Inc. shower in a clients home. Model WMK SS-A10. When I had my inspection, I was informed that is does not have an anti scald faucet, which meant that it would not pass inspection. Has anyone ever run into this? What can be done? Is there a way to fix the unit?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

barekhunt said:


> I just installed a Steam Showers Inc. shower in a clients home. Model WMK SS-A10. When I had my inspection, I was informed that is does not have an anti scald faucet, which meant that it would not pass inspection. Has anyone ever run into this? What can be done? Is there a way to fix the unit?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Did this shower come with a mixing valve installed on it from the factory?


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2007)

According to the specs, that particular model comes with a thermostatic mixer...should be easy to set the temp to whatever the local code requires. I guess I'm confused.

http://www.steamshowersinc.com/WMK_SS-A10_Steam_Shower_Unit_87.html


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Who informed you? The inspector?

I don't see how the inspector informed you. Do you mean he asked you for proof it is a pressure balanced valve and you couldn't? If that's the case call the manufacturer and ask them if it is pressure balanced and ask them to fax you something that says it is.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

thermostatic and pressure balance are 2 different things


----------

